# sans que personne n'y trouve rien à redire



## Boyar

Bonjour,

Le sens de la phrase suivante m'échappe complètement :

_Une chose qui nous semble incroyable de nos jours où tant de livres ineptes sont publiés *sans que personne n'y trouve rien* à redire._ (source)

Une négation qui est mal formée ou y a-t-il anguille sous roche ? Comment pourrait-on dire la même chose autrement ?
Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

C'est l’expression consacrée, où _personne _a un sens positif de_ quelqu'un_.


----------



## Mayoucha

Peut-être =>"Sans que personne ne proteste".
Je vous propose de consulter ce lien:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2135442


----------



## SergueiL

• sans que personne n'y trouve à redire
• sans que personne ne trouve quelque chose à redire
Pour un équivalent : _sans que personne ne proteste_ comme le dit Mayoucha, ou _critique_ ou _sans que personne ne s'en offusque_.


----------



## Boyar

C'est-à-dire, pour se passer de la négation :

_... tant de livres ineptes sont publiés *sans un mot de critique*_ ??


----------



## atcheque

Voilà, _sans protestation_, _sans résistance _...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il faut savoir que "rien" peut aussi signifier "quelque chose"...
_Peut-on rien comprendre à l'âme humaine ?_
Et le "ne" ("n'y trouve") est en fait un "ne" explétif, comme on peut le voir dans Balzac :





> ...et nous pourrons nous voir tous les jours sans que personne y trouve à redire


Ou dans Pontalis :





> Quand on pouvait planter sa tente dans un champ après avoir demandé et obtenu l'autorisation du fermier sans que personne y trouve rien à redire et qu'au réveil...


----------



## snarkhunter

JeanDeSponde said:


> Et le "ne" ("n'y trouve") est en fait un "ne" explétif, comme on peut le voir dans Balzac :Ou dans Pontalis :


Oui. Et ceci d'autant plus que, fondamentalement, "personne" est déjà l'expression d'une négation dans le cas présent !


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Et ceci d'autant plus que, fondamentalement, "personne" est déjà l'expression d'une négation dans le cas présent !


Dans le cas présent, _personne_ n'exprime pas une négation, mais équivaut à _qui que ce soit_. Il est recommandé d'éviter le _ne_ explétif dans ce type de contexte, comme l'ont fait les auteurs cités par JDS.

Voir aussi à ce sujet :
sans que + ne explétif / sans que + négation


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne suis pas d'accord, car ce n'est pas _personne_ qui est en cause, mais la négation _ne... rien_ : _il n'a rien trouvé à redire_. Sans cette négation _ne... rien_, ou _*ne* trouver à redire_ par ellipse de _rien_, on quitte l'expression _ne rien trouver à redire_. Si on veut supprimer la négation _ne_, pour moi il faut dire : _sans que personne (ne) trouve quelque chose _(ou_ quoi que ce soit_) _à redire, _et c'est seulement dans ce cas que le _ne_ devient facultatif et explétif. Autrement dit je considère la phrase citée de Balzac comme correcte, car elle peut sous-entendre _quelque chose_ ou _quoi que ce soit_, mais celle de Pontalis comme fautive, car elle utilise _rien_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, car ce n'est pas _personne_ qui est en cause, mais la négation _ne... rien_ : _il n'a rien trouvé à redire_. Sans cette négation _ne... rien_, ou _*ne* trouver à redire_ par ellipse de _rien_, on quitte l'expression _ne rien trouver à redire_.


L'expression est _trouver qch à redire_, c.-à-d. que la négation n'est pas essentielle. Et _ne trouver à redire_ avec ellipse de _rien_ n'existe pas dans la langue ordinaire ; si on veut omettre le complément _rien_ de sens négatif, il faut le remplacer par un autre élément négatif :

Il ne trouve rien à redire. 
Il ne trouve à redire.  
Il ne trouve *pas* / *jamais* à redire. 
En revanche, l'expression admet l'ellipse d'un complément de sens positif :

Il trouve quelque chose à redire. → Il trouve à redire. 
A-t-il trouvé quelque chose / quoi que ce soit / rien à redire ? → A-t-il trouvé à redire ? 
  Dans les exemples de Pontalis et de Boyar, et _personne_ et _rien_ sont de sens positif. Quand on peut remplacer _rien_ par _quelque chose_ ou _quoi que ce soit_ sans modifier le sens de l'énoncé, il s'agit d'un _rien_ positif qui n'appelle pas le marqueur verbal _ne_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Vous ne pouvez en aucun cas supprimer la négation si vous voulez dire qu'*aucune* objection *n'*a été faite, et j'ai même eu tort de dire la phrase de Balzac correcte. Dans toutes les constructions citées ou envisagées, il faut le *ne* obligatoire dans toute négation. Dans la phrase de Balzac, en admettant qu'elle sous-entende _quelque chose_ ou _quoi que ce soit_, _personne_ a bien un sens négatif, sans quoi Balzac ne sait plus ce qu'il dit. Soit c'est *personne* [pas quelqu'un] *n'*a trouvé une chose à redire, soit c'est tout le monde *n'*a *rien* [pas une chose] trouvé à redire. 

_Et comment Monsieur ne trouve-t-il à redire quand je lui repasse ses chemises ?_ suppose l'ellipse de _pas _ou de_ rien, _et à mon avis bien plus probablement de_ rien.

_La difficulté porterait plutôt sur_ sans que : sans que quelqu'un y trouve à redire _est peut-être admis, mais pour moi indéniablement il manque _*ne.*
_


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Dans toutes les constructions citées ou envisagées, il faut le *ne* obligatoire dans toute négation.


Dans toute négation, non. _Sans que_ est une conjonction négative ; le _ne_ n'est pas obligatoire dans la proposition qu'elle introduit, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une proposition véritablement négative, ce qui est rare, et ce qui n'est pas le cas des exemples de ce fil. 


Logospreference-1 said:


> _Et comment Monsieur ne-trouve-t-il à redire quand je lui repasse ses chemises ?_ suppose l'ellipse de _pas _ou de_ rien, _et à mon avis bien plus probablement de_ rien._


C'est pourquoi j'ai pris soin de préciser « dans la langue ordinaire », où le _ne_ littéraire n'est plus vivant.


----------



## Logospreference-1

CapnPrep said:


> Dans toute négation, non. _Sans que_ est une conjonction négative ; le _ne_ n'est pas obligatoire dans la proposition qu'elle introduit, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une proposition véritablement négative, ce qui est rare, et ce qui n'est pas le cas des exemples de ce fil.


Aucun exemple de ce fil, à part le mien à la fin de mon message #12, n'échappe à la forme négative après _sans que_, puisque soit ils utilisent _personne_ dans le sens d'_aucune personne_, soit ils utilisent _rien_ dans le sens d'_aucune chose_.


> C'est pourquoi j'ai pris soin de préciser « dans la langue ordinaire », où le _ne_ littéraire n'est plus vivant.


                 Mais non, puisque dans cet exemple si vous supprimez le _ne_ la phrase n'a plus aucun sens, langue ordinaire ou langue littéraire n'y pouvant rien, ni l'une, ni l'autre.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Logospreference-1 said:


> Si on veut supprimer la négation _ne_, pour moi il faut dire : _sans que personne (ne) trouve quelque chose _(ou_ quoi que ce soit_) _à redire, _et c'est seulement dans ce cas que le _ne_ devient facultatif et explétif.


C'est que justement "rien" a aussi le sens de _quelque chose / quoi que ce soit_.
En remplaçant l'un par l'autre dans votre phrase, on retrouve la tournure qu'emploie aussi la marquise de Sévigné : 





> C'est une chose admirable que le soulagement sûr que vous en recevez pour vos coliques, sans que votre poitrine y trouve rien à redire.


Ou dans Colette (Gigi) :





> Tante Alicia, en face de sa nièce, l’épiait de son bel œil bleu noir, sans trouver rien à redire.


Comparons avec _Il avait parlé sans que personne *n'y* comprenne rien_ : on peut tout aussi bien dire _Il avait parlé sans que personne *y *comprenne rien_. Le "ne" est explétif.

Edit : j'avais posté sans lire de #11 à #14. Tout est effectivement dans le "sans que" qui précède, et CapnPrep l'avait dit autrement avant moi :





CapnPrep said:


> _Sans que_ est une conjonction négative ; le _ne_ n'est pas obligatoire dans la proposition qu'elle introduit [...]


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je trouve les phrases que vous citez fautives, pour la raison de fond que j'ai expliquée, à savoir que toutes ces phrases ont un sens négatif. Colette a écrit _sans trouver rien à redire_, à peine acceptable à l'oral en langue relâchée, d'autres, dont je fais partie, disent et écrivent _sans ne rien trouver à redire _: le _ne_ est parfaitement négatif.

20h30 (à la suite du complément ajouté par JeanDeSponde en son message #15) :
J'admets _sans trouver à redire_ ou _sans qu'il trouve à redire_. C'est ensuite que ça se complique : comme je l'ai dit à la fin de mon message #12, j'ai déjà du mal à me passer du _ne_ dans _sans qu'il (ne) trouve quelque chose à redire_, ce qui ne devrait pas se produire avec un _ne_ purement explétif. Autrement dit, ce _ne_ commence d'être pour moi un _ne_ négatif. Le sujet est intéressant pour comprendre cet usage du _ne_ négatif et celui du _ne_ explétif en français, qui ne seraient donc pas aussi indépendants que la grammaire voudrait l'établir. Et dans la phrase qui nous occupe, _sans que personne (n') y trouve rien à redire_, qui peut se décortiquer en plusieurs versions, je pense que le _ne_ est d'autant plus nécessaire qu'il assure l'aspect général de la négation, pour qu'elle ne demeure qu'une seule négation générale : il me semble que c'est un élément clé.


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Colette a écrit _sans trouver rien à redire_, à peine acceptable à l'oral en langue relâchée, d'autres, dont je fais partie, disent et écrivent _sans ne rien trouver à redire _: le _ne_ est parfaitement négatif.


Oui, le _ne rien _serait parfaitement négatif ici, et l'énoncé voudrait dire alors « sans manquer de trouver quelque chose à redire », autrement dit « en trouvant quelque chose à redire ». Comme cela ne correspond pas au sens que Colette a voulu exprimer, il est normal qu'elle ait formulé sa phrase autrement.


----------



## Logospreference-1

C'est à mon avis exactement le contraire : _sans trouver rien à redire_, si on lit à votre façon, veut dire mot pour mot _en trouvant donc quelque chose à redire_. Comme je l'ai expliqué en complément à la fin de mon message précédent, le _ne_, qui est bien un _ne_ négatif, permet de maintenir dans _sans ne rien trouver à redire_, comme dans_ sans que personne ne trouve rien à redire, _une  seule négation, et interdit donc la lecture que vous faites en double  négation. A contrario, vous ne trouverez rien, à part le bon sens, qui  m'interdise d'interpréter mot pour mot la formulation de Colette, ce qui  en effet aboutit au contraire de ce qu'elle veut exprimer. 

Si  vous voulez trouver un point faible dans ce que j'ai dit, il est dans le  fait que j'admets sans réserve, avec un sens négatif où pourtant l'on  se passe de _ne_, la construction _sans trouver à redire_. C'est là où je suis contraint d'admettre que _sans_ contient le sens négatif, ce que vous dites pour _sans que_, si je vous ai bien compris. C'est ensuite que nous divergeons : soit _sans que_ n'est suivi d'aucune autre négation, telle que _personne_ ou _rien_, et vous, vous parlez de _ne_  facultatif, autrement dit explétif, alors que moi je commence  d'entendre une négation tout en admettant qu'on puisse se passer de _ne_, soit _sans que_ est suivi d'une ou deux négations, telles que _personne_ ou _rien_, et vous, ainsi que JeanDeSponde, dites que _personne_ ou _rien_ perdent leur sens négatif, ce qui permet de continuer à dire l'éventuel _ne_ explétif, alors que moi je dis le _ne_  négatif, par conséquent obligatoire, et que c'est sa présence qui  permet d'assurer à l'ensemble, parce qu'il est unique, une seule  négation.


----------

